# Vet Visit



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

This is a great photo.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree. Wonderful!


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep, sure is. My youngest son is at sea right now.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

O'Bluff said:


> Yep, sure is. My youngest son is at sea right now.


You must be so proud.  Tell him 'thank you' from me. Both my father and grandfather were vets.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

very striking photo!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Very touching photo. My DH and dad are vets as well as two uncles - one a pilot during Vietnam War.


----------



## O'Bluff (Jan 29, 2011)

*Bad quality - Good subject*

Sorry for the poor quality of the photo, but we managed to get a shot of the USS Rodney M. Davis, the frigate Gary is on, coming back to port. He called and let us know when he would be coming back. Gloria kept watching with the binoculars and when she spotted it I went out in the back yard and took the best shot I could get (That's a barge in the foreground).

I will pass along the thanks. He really appreciates it when someone notices his contribution to this great country. We are very proud of him. He has been to Afghanistan, Qatar and Bahrain. Tells you where the "action" is in the world these days!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Good shot! That really takes me back to the days standing on the pier watching the ship (slowly!) coming in. So exciting! DH met our son for the first time coming off the ship after 6 mos. in the Mediterranean Sea.

Tell your son that I, too, want to thank him for his service to our country. Without men and women like him we wouldn't have the freedom we have today.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

It is exciting to see the ship coming back home. My husband is a retired Chief and was on the USS Schenecty (i think i spelled it wrong).... Thank from one Vet family to another.
Shelly Rich


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

That pic does bring back memories. But I was the one on the ship looking at the shore line. To see all those people on the pier waiting is an incredible site. You have no idea how much of a morale boost it is to see all the families and friends waiting. Support from home really does make a difference. Thank you. 

USS McCandless and USS Saratoga
'88-'94 Desert Storm Vet


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I remember the Saratoga when it was stationed at Mayport in Jacksonville, Florida! I lived there for a couple of years!


----------



## LoudRam (May 23, 2010)

Kathie said:


> I remember the Saratoga when it was stationed at Mayport in Jacksonville, Florida! I lived there for a couple of years!


Sadly they ended up chopping her up. They tried to make it into a museum but the funding wasn't there.


----------

